# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Teres major  discovered at Le Carré --- thanks Franck!

## JEK

After learning about the cut from the Famous Franck, I finally had the local butcher cut a couple. Delicious taste and as tender as a filet -- Le petite filet -- teres major. 

Seared all four edges and then 350° for 15. Rest for 5.

----------


## Grey

What type of rub is that?

----------


## JEK

My go-to Dizzy Dust

http://dizzypigbbq.com/portfolio/dizzy-dust/

----------


## amyb

Gasp-please save me a slice!

----------


## JEK

I sent the pics to Franck and this just in:

"Good job!!!!!Glad you find some, enjoy!


Envoyé de mon iPhone"

----------


## KevinS

Teres Major is on Le Carré's regular menu now, as Beef Sashimi in the Raw Bar section of the menu.

----------


## JEK

Excellent! Franck said he was planning on moving it from the specials to the menu.

----------


## stbartshopper

We will go to our butcher tomorrow and ask for teres major! Thank you as we have had it at Le Carre and loved it. Did you know it is also called rat steak?
From Wikipedia-
A *shoulder tender[1][2] also called beef shoulder petite tender,[3] beef shoulder tender petite roast,[4] bistro filet, rat or teres major steak[1][2] is a US cut of beef of the teres major muscle from the blade of the shoulder (chuck). It is one of the most tender beef muscles and is said to be "white-tablecloth quality",[1][5] being a similar quality to filet mignon, but less expensive.[6] It is seldom used, as it requires skill to extract.[1] It is known as petite tender medallion, petite tender[4] or tender medallions if sliced intomedallions (after being roasted or grilled whole).[3][5] It is shaped like a pork tenderloin,[5] and weighs 8 to 10 ounces (230 to 280 g).[3]*

----------


## amyb

How does Franck prepare that dish?

----------


## JEK

Seared and finished in the oven. Presentation is sliced in medallions with a hunter sauce on the side.

----------


## amyb

By George, I'll try it....

----------


## JEK

I seared it on all sides for a minute or two each and finished it in a 350º oven for 15 minutes.

----------


## Peter NJ

Not to start a war but give me a Porterhouse...Filet mignon is so overrated I don't know why people go crazy over it

----------


## JEK

I agree if I'm having a steak, but this isn't a steak or a filet. Just something different to try now and again.

----------


## Peter NJ

It does look good I just brought up the Filet because this was compared to it...Filet to me is tasteless you need some fat on the meat for taste

----------


## andynap

Frank called it a double sirloin when I had it

----------


## JEK

That is a different dish. The Teres major was cut into medallions.

----------


## andynap

Ok.

----------


## cassidain

> Not to start a war but give me a Porterhouse...Filet mignon is so overrated I don't know why people go crazy over it



About 1/3 of the edible flesh of a Porterhouse is tenderloin . . .

----------

